# POWER STEERING



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I need the japanese sr20det powersteering pump and bracket. I was wondering if any american parts would work on the sr motor. I know the dohc lines/resevior match up. But I want to know if i can use the dohc pump and bracket on the sr motor. If not, where can I find the oem sr parts? Thanks.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I need the japanese sr20det powersteering pump and bracket. I was wondering if any american parts would work on the sr motor. I know the dohc lines/resevior match up. But I want to know if i can use the dohc pump and bracket on the sr motor. If not, where can I find the oem sr parts? Thanks.


Have you tried putting the Japanese brackets on the American pump? I was able to get a KA truck P/S pump on my old KA24E by putting the 240 mount on the truck housing. Also, have you tried one of the USDM SR20DE's?


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Have you tried putting the Japanese brackets on the American pump? I was able to get a KA truck P/S pump on my old KA24E by putting the 240 mount on the truck housing. Also, have you tried one of the USDM SR20DE's?


There is no matter of trying. I'm not just going to order random ass pumps and brackets if I don't know which will work. I have someone that has one for the us sr20de. But it has to be rwd right? And will the s14 sr20det pump work on the s13 sr20det.


----------

